# trying to fit 5x112 rims on my 5x100 car



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello...
i have strange situation going on and im limited on options (i think) 
here are the facts right off the bat:
92 vr6 corrado turbo
5x112 rims (made for old school audi's) 15x7.5's and 15x9's i forgot the spacing on them (oz split turbos)
pics for views








what im trying to do... obviously is put thes rims on my corrado... i baught 5x100 to 5x112 adapters but because of the high hp/tq im debating using an adapter, and the 15x9's rubbing on the rear fenders im afraid of also...








WHAT I NEED INFO ON..
-i heard about blank brakes (no lug holes).. i know that they have to have the 11 inch corrado brakes.. but who could i buy blanks from?
-what about getting blank hubbs?
- Who could i have drill them, would a machiene shop be reliable? is there a company that has the vr6 brakes in different offsets
-would it be more safe to redrill the rims to 5x100?? what is my best bet to go with these rims?


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

A fill and redrill would probably be the easiest way but it's sorta a shame to modify such cool old wheels.
The hub is what's threaded, not the brake disk. I don't have any experience but I'd imagine getting a 5x112 hub to fit is a lot tougher than redrilling 5x100 rotors or buying blank ones.
Do you know the offset of the wheels by the way? Throw one on the hub car with 1 bolt and see how they sit in the fender well...


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mossman)*

i would rather not redrill the wheels and fill them... just because they are beautiful... but then again they do have the centercap so its not like you will see it at all eather...
i hope some one can help me with this delema... any one know prices for fill and redrilling wheels just for ****s and giggles


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mossman)*

No need to "fill" 5 x100 and 5x112 and coexist on the same wheel. And don't feel bad about modifying them. I cant see any 5x112 guy running those wheels.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

why do you say you cant see any 5x112 guy running these wheels


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (High Body slc)*

Probably cause those wheels look like they belong on a hondah civic! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

they look like they belong on a civic??? 
really, because there off a mid-late 80's euro-audi...


----------

